# Lexmark X1150



## GSHARMAN

I Am Unable To Get My Printer To Print.can Anyone Let Me Know What To Do?
I Have Just Installed A New Color Cartridge,i Am Not Using Black,so There Is No Cartridge In For That.
I Have Tried Every Troubleshooting Over And Over Again.it Does Go Into Print Mode,but The Pages Are Blank.
I Have Alligned,cleaned Etc...everything Over And Over.
More Than A Few Times.
Can Anyone Give Any Ideas.please
Glenda Sharman


----------



## axel

You may have to spend bucks on a black ink cartridge and try again . Or simply trash the piece of crap.

I swear, no matter the cost, my next copier is toner based.


----------



## Sportbilly

Does it print nothing at all on the test page? Not even any of the colors?

You *did* remove the tape covering the print head on the cartridge right? Beyond that, can't help you LOL Speaking from experience hehe


----------



## whitepa254

*your printer problem*

Your settings might be set on print in black only in which case your pages will come out blank. When I ran out of ink and only had color I would make sure it was either set on color or automatic and make sure that the font in what ever I was printing such as a letters was in color and not black until I was able to install a black cartridge.


----------



## fruitengine_hannah

maybe you inserted the cartridge wrong... wild guess!! it might help..
_________________
 printer ink cartridges


----------



## clasact

I have had this problem before myself and had to uninstall it and reinstall the cd that came with it


----------



## wheelidart

*reinstall*

Or You could take Your cartridge to Walgreens and they can reset it electronically


----------

